# Targeting snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Targeting Snapper
One very good thing about Florida fishing is that there is always plenty of fish to fish for. When one season closes, another opens. Gags & amberjack are now closed; so what? We will be, 'Targeting snapper.' Red snapper, for head boats, is open until July 14. There is no closed season on the very popular mangrove, vermilion, yellow tail, or lane snapper. In addition, gags will open July 1 to December 2. Amber jack season opens again August 1. This is Florida, this is fishing.
Friday, three P.M., the Florida Fisherman is ready and so are we. The only thing that would make this trip even better would be if you were with us. Let's go!

These overnight trips are for people who are serious about catching fish; a lot of fish! However, even among dedicated anglers, there is something that is much more important than catching that personal best trophy, friendship! On the water friendships are often developed that can last a life time. On this trip it was an honor to welcome, for the first time ever, but not the last, Broward Counties own 'South Florida Boys.' The entire state of Florida can be proud of these fishermen, these gentleman, these ambassadors of our way of life. 'This is what Florida is all about!'

We will be, among others, targeting the pride of the South, the American red snapper.
Mister Craig Hammock:

Next month it's time to 'catch-up' with Mr Gag Grouper:

No more of this until December:

Will, tell us how to do it. First mate, Will, is an expert who loves to share his vast knowledge:

After a hot off the grill Chef Tammy dinner, it's bunk time. Then, let the fights begin. Our bait of choice...cigar minnows, squid, and live pin fish. This is the first time we have used cigar minnows in a long time. Hope the fish like them:

They do! Look at the size of those mangrove snapper:



We are starved. Tammy, how about an early morning breakfast? How does bacon, eggs, and country-sausage gravy over hot biscuits sound? No time to talk. We are too busy eating.

How better to relax after a great meal than to read Florida's own Woods'nWater magazine.

Looks like Mr. Rod Mack, Ron's Audio-Video Connection, Palm Coast, Florida, is putting what he learned from W&W to good use:

Now that's impressive. Hope those snapper are hungry:

They are! Mr. Kevin Howell has hooked a real fighter:

On and on goes the great battle; man against fish, Finally, deep into the crystal clear water, the color of red. It's a prized American red snapper. Hold on, that snapper has a dot near its tail. It's a mutton, a huge mutton snapper. We knew we were, 'Targeting Snapper' but muttons are rare in this area. Kevin (L), and first mate, Will, have good reason to smile:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To talk about 'Friendship,' is to talk about Mr. Robert Dryjwoicz. Robert's good friend, Roger, could not make this trip. So, out of friendship, Robert would like to dedicate this American Beauty to his good friend, Roger. Now that's real friendship:


Captain Bryon is so proud of Robert:

It's good & rough 100 miles off Madeira Beach. That big old cat does a fine job:


Mr. Richard Sipple is proud to wear his famous 'bite Me' shirt. Rich just returned from Michigan. The people of this Northern wonderland were so taken with our Southern gentleman that they presented him with a 'Bite Me' cap:


When it comes to friendship, sportsmanship, and fishing, Mr. Richard Sipple is as good as they come:

The American reds are making a fine showing. It's good to also see some smaller fish. They are our future:


Now there is one to be proud of:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

First mate, Will, is all smiles:

Let's, once again, layer out fish with ice. Come Sunday morning every fish will be in prime condition:

Now that's a nice American red:

Even the yellow tail are big out here:

Let's take a look at nearby hard bottom for some red grouper:




Tammy, that guy looks hungry:

We are even catching crabs. Anyone know what kind of crab that is.? I sure don't:

Looking good, really good:

Even the deep water beeliner snapper are huge:


It's been a very long, hard fought, day. We are tired and ever so hungry. As we watch the sun disappear we begin to, once again, think of Chef Tammy. Could that be pot roast dinner we smell?


It is! With all the trimmings: And OH! Those cookies; not just cookies, but peanut butter supreme gourmet cookies. Our Chef will serve only the best:

Was 'Targeting Snapper' an adventure to remember? This says it all:


That young sportsman will remember his American Beauty for a long time:

Many of the larger fish were not entered in the jack pot. 

The winning American red hit the scales @ 13.5; grouper 12.4; and mangrove snapper 5.4
Plenty of fish, the best of food, and lasting friendship, 'This is what Florida is all about.'
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A good fishing trip Capt.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That's a box crab, Captain. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! That crab is new to me.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

a great detailed report & pics as always; thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I also do video. I would love to share my videos on here. However, they do carry a Hubbard's very short add. I do not work for them & do not want to give the impression that I do. My videos are short & action packed. My videos can be found on YouTube, or, E. Mail me at [email protected] and I will forward the link to you. Best! Bob H.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That mutton hit the scales @ 22 pounds.


----------

